# D.I.Y 4ft Double Vivarium Build



## Mattlp19 (Mar 30, 2009)

:welcome:
Ok I have had my beardy Taz for around 2 years now and he is beginning to outgrow his 3ft by 15" vivarium.
I decided to build my own as I also planned to get another lizard but have been undecided what to get, perfect chance to make the most of the space we had and build a 4ft by 4ft double vivarium.
This is an ongoing build but would like some feedback and ideas on making the most from it.:2thumb:
















12mm Mdf purchased from B&Q in 1220mm x 2440mm sheet around £14
I had it cut at B&Q into 15" strips.









Covered all pieces in Fablon also from B&Q this is around £6 for 4 meter roll in various colours.









Using fixing blocks & 20mm screws to create the outer of vivarium and attached the hardboard backing to steady and prevent ripping screws out of Mdf.









Uncovered section measured and cut to size then fixed into place using more blocks.









Covered section
Fixing blocks fitted at 2ft to allow for center shelf.









Uncovered shelf resting in place.









Covered center shelf and cross section fitted.
Iron on edging applied to cover any bear Mdf.
This is as far as i have got!
I looked into having glass cut and its going to cost £40 this includes smoothing the edges.

Here's a list of materials and costs so far.
Mdf 1220mm by 2440mm £14
Hardboard 1220mm by 2440mm £5
200 self tapping screws £3.50
1000 Panel pins £2
24x Fixing blocks £3
18m Fablon £24
7.5m Iron on edging £6 (packs of 2.5m)
Glass door runners £5 for 6ft (16ft required)
Air vent x4 and self adhesive handles £5
4 off glass doors cut & smoothed £40
Pet friendly clear sealer £2

Any ideas on best way to heat, as in watt bulb and heat mat size in each section of the viv and would it be good idea to have thermostat?
I would be grateful of any feedback
Thanks in advance 
Matt:2thumb:


----------



## shropshire-vivs (Mar 16, 2009)

where did you get your runners from and vents from?


----------



## Mattlp19 (Mar 30, 2009)

Found this on preloved.

Preloved | vivarium glass runners, air vents, self adhesive handles for sale in Rainham, Essex, UK

The runners I brought from my local glass cutters but vents and handles I am ordering from here.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Mattlp19 said:


> Found this on preloved.
> 
> Preloved | vivarium glass runners, air vents, self adhesive handles for sale in Rainham, Essex, UK
> 
> The runners I brought from my local glass cutters but vents and handles I am ordering from here.


 
lol.. you went a long way to find that.. Lou is on here under the same name.


----------



## Mattlp19 (Mar 30, 2009)

:lol2:
That's good to know, I have only just signed up to this forum yesterday so I am still looking around.:2thumb:


----------



## Mattlp19 (Mar 30, 2009)

Need some ideas on lamps and heat mat sizes if anyone can help!: victory:
I am going to put my beardy in one and am thinking of getting a chinese water dragon in the second.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you won't need heat mats for either.. 

bulb size, i'd say 150watt upwards, better to go too high than too low as the dimmer stat you should be using will control that.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah you should of deffinately had a thermostat in with your beardie for the 2 years you've had him.

what thickness MDF is that, also wouldn't it of been more sturdier if you had used MDF on the back instead of hardboard?

glad you've used Fablon on the MDF, but how water tight is it? will the middle shelf be able to take the weight of whatever is going in the top viv? I.E. rocks, sand, logs etc?

can i ask how on earth you fitted the fixing blocks, whenever i try the screws have to go in at an angle!


----------



## Mattlp19 (Mar 30, 2009)

Amyboo said:


> yeah you should of deffinately had a thermostat in with your beardie for the 2 years you've had him.
> 
> what thickness MDF is that, also wouldn't it of been more sturdier if you had used MDF on the back instead of hardboard?
> 
> ...


Well this setup is going to be trial and error but I think i have covered all the issues you have mentioned:
12mm mdf used as my existing viv is 12mm and had no probs, 18mm just added to cost.
The fablon is covering every surface of the Mdf and fablon claim its product is waterproof. Fingers crossed!
The hardboard has made the viv very steady, screwed at four corners as well as pinned every 2"
The center shelf should take a good weight as this is also screwed and pinned to the hardboard on its back edge.

But with all this covered only time will tell, I will soon post with any issues or cockups i've made:lol2:


----------



## Mattlp19 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Update*

Here's a few of the pics that have vanished from previous post









































Just an update on viv build, managed to find a local glass supplier that was much cheaper than original one i had been quoted from. £28 for 4 doors with smoothed edges.: victory:
Got top sliding doors in place but due to shortage of 4mm glass runner i have got to buy some more to finish bottom doors.
Vents and handles supplied by loobylou highly recommended as a supplier for viv parts good communication and fast delivery:2thumb: 
Here's pics of where i am at now.


----------

